# GND auf PE legen



## MrLeeh (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

in einem Lehrgang letzte Woche habe ich die folgende Schaltung gesehen, siehe Anhang. Dabei wir der GND-Ausgang einer 24V-Spannungsversorgung (Trafo) über eine Messer-Trennklemme auf PE geklemmt. Ich frage mich jetzt, was der Sinn dieser Klemmung auf PE ist und warum dafür eine Messer-Trennklemme verwendet wird. Auf meine Frage hin, warum das gemacht wird wurde mir gesagt, dass  dadurch die Isolationsüberwachung eingespart wird. Ich kann mir das aber nicht wirklich erklären. Wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte wäre das toll.

mfg
MrLeeh


----------



## Ludewig (9 Mai 2010)

Die Messertrennklemme dient dazu, die Verbindung zu Prüfzwecken auftrennen zu können, sie ist die übliche, wenn auch nicht einzig mögliche Art einer definierten Verbindung zwischen einem isolierten System und der Schutzerde.

Die Frage, ob eine isolierte Spannungsquelle geerdet oder ungeerdet betrieben wird, ist eine Designfrage. Siehe dazu die Definition von TN-, TT- und IT-Systemen.

Für ungeerdete IT-Systeme ist neben Energiebegrenzung oder kurzschlusssicherer Verlegung die Isolationsüberwachung eine mögliche *Schutzmaßnahme*.

Welche Seite eines Trafos mit nachgeschaltetem Gleichrichter du mit der Schutzerde verbindest, ist prinzipiell egal, alledings sollte auf dieser Seite nicht geschaltet werden.

Der Begriff "ground" gehört in die Welt des NEC/CEC ist für Anwendungen im IEC-Bereich nicht hilfreich, da hier nicht eindeutig definiert.


----------



## MrLeeh (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo Ludewig,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann habe ich ein TN-System wenn ich den Masse-Ausgang des Netzteils an PE anschließe, da dann gewährleistet ist, dass das Masse-Potenzial auf der Sekundärseite dem Erdpotenzial entspricht. Habe ich keine Verbindung zum PE, so handelt es sich um ein IT-System bei dem ich u.U. ein vom Erdpotenzial abweichendes Massepotenzial bekommen kann.

Was mir noch nicht einleuchtet ist, warum ich beim TN-System keine weitere Schutzmaßnahme brauche.

MrLeeh


----------



## HBL (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Die Antwort auf die Erdungsfrage findet man in der Norm EN 60204-1:2006.
Diese Problematik ist unter anderem im Kapitel 6.4 Schutz durch PELV, Pkt. 6.4.
1, Absatz b) festgehalten.
Darin steht: eine Seite oder Punkt der Energiequelle diese Stromkreises muss an das Schutzleitersystem angeschlossen werden.
Somit ist die Erdung von 24VDC eindeutig geklärt.

Im Kapitel 6.3.3 findet man in verschiedenen Punkten den Hinweis auf eine Isolationsüberwachung.

Mit Gruss   Hans


----------



## MrLeeh (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo HBL,

danke für die Antwort. Jetzt weiß ich wo ich da genauer nachschauen kann. Ich habe gleich mal zu dem Thema gegoogelt und folgende Artikel bei Wikipedia gefunden:

EN 60204: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_60204-1
PELV:       http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleinspannung

Ich werde mir auch die Norm mal zu Gemüte ziehen. Wenn jemand noch einen interessanten Link zum Thema hat wäre das toll.

MrLeeh


----------



## R.Blum (13 Mai 2010)

Wird ein Pol nicht geerdet, in 24V System in der Regel der Minus Pol, müssen beide Pole mittels Schutzorgan abgesichert werden, die Isolationsüberwachung darf natürlich dabei auch nicht fehlen.

Der ungeerdete Betrieb stellt oftmals erhebliche Anforderungen an die anzuschließenden Geräte, da sie manchmal irgendwie ein-, oder beidseitig mit dem Gehäuse verbunden sind, Filter sind da zum Beispiel die großen Problemkandidaten die die Isolationsüberwachung zum auslösen bringen können, aber nicht müssen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## MrLeeh (14 Mai 2010)

R.Blum schrieb:
			
		

> Wird ein Pol nicht geerdet, in 24V System in der Regel der Minus Pol,  müssen beide Pole mittels Schutzorgan abgesichert werden, die  Isolationsüberwachung darf natürlich dabei auch nicht fehlen.



Was ich noch nicht verstehe ist, warum bei Erdung des Minus-Pols diese Schutzmechanismen entfallen können. Dadurch wird doch nur sichergestellt, dass auf Minus kein Potenzialunterschied zu Erde entsteht. Oder geht es etwa darum, dass eventuelle metallische Gehäuse am Niederspannungsnetz keine Spannung führen? Aber die werden doch in der Regel extra geerdet.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Mai 2010)

Du hast beispielsweise ein Netzteil mit DC 24 Volt in Deinem Schaltschrank, nicht geerdet und ohne Isolationsüberwachung. Jetzt streift ein Kabel eines Sensors an einem drehenden Teil, die Isolierung ist dahin, der Plusanschluß Deiner 24 Volt liegt jetzt auf dem Metallrahmen Deiner Maschine, es bemerkt niemand. Jetzt wird noch bei einem zweiten Kabel die Isolierung beschädigt, diesmal ist es die Schaltader von einem Aktor, also beispielsweise einem Schütz, einem Magnetventil...
Was passiert? Der Schütz zieht an, Der Luftzylinder bewegt sich....

Liegt der Minusanschluß von unserem Netzteil aber auf Schutzleiter fliegt beim ersten durchgescheuerten Kabel die Sicherung. Bei einer Isolationsüberwachung kommt wenigstens eine Warnnmeldung, die hoffentlich ernst genommen wird bevor die Isolierung des zweiten Kabel durchgescheuert ist.


----------



## R.Blum (15 Mai 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Du hast beispielsweise ein Netzteil mit DC 24 Volt in Deinem Schaltschrank, nicht geerdet und ohne Isolationsüberwachung. Jetzt streift ein Kabel eines Sensors an einem drehenden Teil, die Isolierung ist dahin, der Plusanschluß Deiner 24 Volt liegt jetzt auf dem Metallrahmen Deiner Maschine, es bemerkt niemand. Jetzt wird noch bei einem zweiten Kabel die Isolierung beschädigt, diesmal ist es die Schaltader von einem Aktor, also beispielsweise einem Schütz, einem Magnetventil...
> Was passiert? Der Schütz zieht an, Der Luftzylinder bewegt sich....
> 
> Liegt der Minusanschluß von unserem Netzteil aber auf Schutzleiter fliegt beim ersten durchgescheuerten Kabel die Sicherung. Bei einer Isolationsüberwachung kommt wenigstens eine Warnnmeldung, die hoffentlich ernst genommen wird bevor die Isolierung des zweiten Kabel durchgescheuert ist.


 

Na ja, ob die Sicherung fliegt wenn eine Sensorleitung mit geringem Querschnitt durchscheuert, sie sollte es, aber ob das wirklich geht ist machmal fraglich, vor allem in Altanlagen mit diversen Nach- und Umrüstungen.

Die Warnmeldung der Isolationsüberwachung wird, zumindest in den mir bekannten Anlagen mit 400V IT Netz, gerne übersehen um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Mir ist mal eine Anlage für ein Theater (Obermaschinerie) in die Finger gekommen mit rund 60 DC-Servoantrieben und einigen Drehstromantrieben, wo der 220VAC Steuerstromversorgung nicht geerdet, aber isolationsüberwacht war. Die Meldeleuchte im Hauptsteuerpult war herausgedreht, damit es so schön OK aussieht, aber der ISO-Wächter im Schrank hat trozdem schön angezeigt. Die Fehlersuche hat eine gute Woche gedauert, weil die Stromkreise nur einpolig abgesichert waren und somit über den gemeinsamen Bezugspunkt der Fehler sehr schlecht zu lokalisieren war. Es war schlussendlich ein gequetschter Leiter im Motorklemmbrett. Auch deshalb ungeerdete Stromkreise immer allpolig absichern und abschalten, damit die Fehlersuche vereinfacht wird, aber aus Kostengründen wird gerne darauf verzichtet.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## MrLeeh (16 Mai 2010)

OK, jetzt :*ACK* 
Danke an alle für die hilfreichen Antworten.

Stefan


----------

